# Too much?



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorted the garage and thought as above.










All bulk stuff and machines across the way


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like you have a good stash of products there! Never too much


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Some nice new shelves or cupboards would finish off your collection nicely


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

And paint the walls white.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

that's some collection you got there lol


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, it's too much.

Give some to me.


----------



## keejoonc (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice collection there


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Still some space there. Great collection


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Far too much !!! get rid of the bike and it'll be perfect!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its a work in progress at the mo.
I want some proper racking.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think you need to buy anything for a while :thumb:


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice collection of waxes there.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice would you like to donate some to me :d


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

How many years worth of collecting have you got there?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just the right amount if you ask me :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Far far to much, i think you should give some away to me :lol::lol:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Great collection there, as for racking this is a good buy - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-5-TIER-...680516?pt=UK_Storage&var=&hash=item564a0ef084

I brought 3 of them from screwfix but they are £25 each there as I couldn't wait for them to be delivered, it was a Saturday morning and the shed needed cleaning out.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Plenty of gear to keep you going there :thumb:

My shed is full of Ikea Gorm units:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30058508/#/30058508

Different depths of shelf are available and you can add/ subtract and space them out as you wish since it's a modular system. They used to do a corner shelf too but I can't see it listed right now.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice collection.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

I have a couple of these in my garage!

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.8,cos_8.8.5/389481

Rock solid and perfect size imo


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

What waxes do you have there?


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice collection.

How many cars you do with that lot?


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

What's your favourite products in your collection? You've got a few waxes to choose from


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice selection!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to show the mrs this picture

To prove I don't spend "too much" on the car...


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice collection... You can never have too much


----------

